# How many pairs of gloves?



## jason124 (Jul 25, 2006)

For those that ride daily, how many pairs of gloves do you have? Do you use the same pair and wash them more frequently, have enough pairs for a fresh set every ride, or somewhere in between? What are your recommendations for cleaning them to get rid of the funky scent?


----------



## vagabondcyclist (Apr 2, 2011)

I have three pairs. Two are in rotation and one is waiting for the end of summer since when it's hot and humid the dye in the leather bleeds. 

For winter I have one pair, but may buy a second.


----------



## James6b (Aug 22, 2011)

I actually only do variations of my winter gloves. No gloves 6-7 months out of the year.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

In warm weather, I don't wear gloves unless it's a longer (50+ mile) ride. I think I have 2-3 pairs. I never wash them. 

For cold weather when I need gloves for a ride of any length, I must have 12-15 pairs. They range from thin knitted gloves all the way to lobster mitts. what's great in cool weather would totally suck in really cold weather, and vice versa.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

have 3 pairs, but really only end up using two.

they would be absolutely toxic if they didn't get thrown in the washer at least once a week.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

I used to have two pairs and use them in rotation.

No matter what I wash them, with the rest of the kit, immediately after the ride.

Now I only have one pair of summer gloves that I wore all season, and like many other parts of the kit, developed the funk.

What I do for the funk is to soak the funkified items in bleach water for a couple hours. I then hand rinse and ring, put in the machine on a rinse and spin cycle, then a normal wash cycle.

I was worried about the bleach ruining the black of the gloves so I waited until late season to bleach them. They turned out just fine. Giro Rivet II.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Lots of different ones for cold-weather riding, depending on the temperatures, but I think you're talking about the warm weather. I generally have two identical pairs. I wear one until I think it needs a wash, then throw it in the wash and wear the other pair until it needs washing.


----------



## bigjohnla (Mar 29, 2010)

I have four that I use on a regular basis and a pair for winter. 2 pairs are older one that I use for spin classes. I keep them in my gym bag with an old pair of shoes with SPD cleats that match the stationary bikes at my gym. I rotate them so I have clean gloves all the time. I wash them by hand with a mild soap and squeeze the water out and then leave them flatten then out to dry on a couple of paper towels on the bench in my garage. I leave the spin gloves on the back seat of my truck. I have a full finger set of gloves for the winter which I don't use often. I live in Louisiana and it doesn't get that cold down here. I might have used then 10 times last year. I have used a number of brands but I prefer Pearl Izumi.


----------



## BikeLayne (Apr 4, 2014)

One pair sometimes two pairs. I just throw them in the wash with my laundry.


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

Warm weather, I have two pairs of gel gloves (black and red), along with one non-padded pair that I bought to see how I'd like riding without gel (I like!).

Cooler weather is a bit tricky for me because I no longer have a thyroid and temperature regulation for my extremities is for sh!t now. I probably have ~5 pairs of gloves/liners of varying warmth that I utilize. 

Washing frequency is relative to usage, but I wash with the rest of my kit when need be.


----------



## jason124 (Jul 25, 2006)

Seems the general consensus is everyone has a few pairs they rotate through. I have been curious since I only had 1 pair and would use them for commuting then wash them once a week. They didn't have much funk to them in the past but once I started doing long rides on the weekend, they've started to smell funky. I still wash it once a week, but recently picked up a second pair. Might rotate them every other day and wash them at the end of the week to see if it alleviates the scent.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

One pair of summer gloves that I hose down after every ride, wring and hang dry. I throw them in the wash, for a thorough cleaning every couple\three weeks. The rinse with the hose does a good job of keeping the funk out.

I've got a couple different weights of long fingered gloves for this time of year that get washed more often because they often don't see a rinse if it's cool enough that they don't dry easily. 

The cold weather gloves can go longest between washing because my hands don't sweat as much, Probably under gloved.


----------



## askmass (Sep 28, 2009)

I rotate two summer pair among four pairs of bibs, so basically they get washed maybe half as often. Winter, lots of variations, mostly layering light to heavy depending on temp/conditions.


----------



## cnardone (Jun 28, 2014)

I have 1 pair of summer gloves. I'll wear them down to 50 degrees. I wash them once a week (2-4 rides). This is there first season and there is no funk. I have 2 pairs of winter gloves +/- a liner. I wash them once a week as well. For me, the issue is boogies on the back of the gloves. In the colder weather, my nose runs like it's being chased by a monster.


----------



## cdhbrad (Feb 18, 2003)

I have multiple pairs of fingerless gloves, all synthetic, and I'll wear them for a few rides in the Summer then throw them in the laundry hamper with the dirty bibs, etc. that I wash twice a week. In Winter, I wear either wool or synthetic fingered gloves under a fingerless glove or full glove if cold enough. I only wear liner gloves once before washing. No Funk on my gloves.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

I have 1 pair of summer gloves that get thrown in the wash every couple weeks or when they smell funky, which ever comes first. They are dry the next morning. Also multiple types colder weather gloves, about the same wash cycle for them in the Winter, the insulated ones take a couple days to dry though.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Trick question?

I must have five pairs of summer gloves, which is funny because I don't like riding with gloves. Those "inverted padding" Specialized Grail gloves have some merit though. For long descents, fast group rides and races the extra layer before skin can be a nice insurance. 
Two pairs of spring/fall gloves, Assos Tiburu is one of them.
Two pairs of winter gloves
One pair of deep winter gloves

No mitts or lobster gloves. I don't need them.

I wash gloves after every ride. Dirt, sweat, snot and saliva are not nice at the start of a ride.


----------



## Mcfarton (May 23, 2014)

You can try washing your hands with your gloves on at the end of the ride. Then just hang them up, they should dry quickly

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## SNS1938 (Aug 9, 2013)

I've got at least six pair. I generally order a clearance pair online, as I did when Giro was being cleared out by JensonUSA, and then once I sort my fit, buy 3 or 4 pair.

When we started riding, we all had one pair of gloves and one set of helmet pads. Riding two days in a row was a stinky experience. Now every day is an all new kit, except for shoes (although I do have two pair of them


----------



## jason124 (Jul 25, 2006)

I guess I can try the wash hands with glove technique to try and reduce the funk. I picked up a pair of clearance winter gloves from REI earlier this year, verdict is still out on how well they work.


----------



## KeithNorCal (Oct 10, 2016)

Generally I just have one pair of 3-season gloves that are in decent condition (plus another pair or two in various states of disrepair) and then winter gloves.


----------



## JetSpeed (Nov 18, 2002)

4 pairs of all different winter gloves, temps pending.


----------



## wpod (Jul 15, 2012)

Riding 10-12 hours weekly 2 pair. Washed half as frequently as my bibs->> 2 pairs gloves/socks used in rotation with 4 pr bibs/jerseys yielding 8 riding days out of 10. Gloves seem to last +/- 6 months before breaking down used in this manner- providing plenty of time to acquire replacements/backups. Reside in a warm, dry, sea side location( Baja Sur ) and only use short fingered gloves


----------



## ROAD&DIRT (Mar 27, 2009)

One pair of winter gloves and 5 pair of summer gloves. Wash them all the time with the kit.


----------



## crit_boy (Aug 6, 2013)

> Riding 10-12 hours weekly 2 pair. Washed half as frequently as my bibs->> 2 pairs gloves/socks used in rotation with 4 pr bibs/jerseys yielding 8 riding days out of 10.


It is coming back. Questionable personal hygiene posts.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/apparel-cycling-clothes/washing-frequency-353837.html 

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/ap...ny-rides-before-you-wash-your-kit-328156.html


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

I don't wear or even own any kind of fingerless summer cycling gloves. Can't stand wearing them.

I own two pairs of Pearl Izumi neoprene gloves - one lightweight and one medium weight for riding in colder weather. They just go into the watch with the kit after a ride. I honestly don't ride outdoors much in winter any more, so I don't think I've warn them since last March or so.


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI (Jun 3, 2012)

I have accumulated gloves like I have with jerseys. I was at a single pair for the longest time until 3 years ago. I got tired of washing them every few days. Whenever I see a sale or clearance markdown on a pair I like(color or style), I would jump on the deal. The last 2 pairs was out of necessity. Last July, I was on my way to a tour and I forgot to bring a pair. Thus I brought some at the bike shop that was sponsoring the ride and went with florescent yellow. The last pair I purchased was in August/September. Since I do a lot of ride in the late afternoon and don't finish until early evening, I wanted a second pair of florescent yellow gloves so I can be seen on the trail/road. That brings the total of gloves to 8.


----------



## kjdhawkhill (Jan 29, 2011)

1 pair fingerless gloves that were a giveaway when I bought bib shorts from the same brand. Worn ?twice? maybe absolute garbage, now that I think about it. 
4? Pairs of black full finger Special Gel gloves. 
3 Pairs Pearl full finger lighter padded gloves
1 pair Giro Hoxton no pad 
1 pair Castello padded shoulder season gloves
1 pair PI neon chilly weather
1 pair Spec. Deflect CHILLY weather
1 pair PI lobster mitts. 

I've also worn a pair of buckskin chopper mitts with synthetic lining on the bike. Silly warm. 

I wash the winter gloves maybe every 3rd hour of riding unless snot was an issue. I wash the summer gloves almost every ride - if they don't get washed, its an oversight.


----------

